# Font "Terminal" wird nicht als solches angezeigt?



## Gillette (17. August 2005)

Ich will einen Text mir der Schriftart "Terminal" (ist bei der Windows Installation schon dabei) darstellen lassen. 
Folgende Zeilen habe ich also in die html-Datei geschrieben:


Abb. 1: 
<p><font face="Terminal">° ° ÛÛÛÛ²° °<br>
° ° ²ÛÛÛÛ²°° ° ° °<br>
° ° ° ²ÛÛÛ²° ° ° ° °²ÛÛÛÛÛÛ²° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° °<br>
° ° ° °°²ÛÛÛÛ²° °²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²°° ° ° ° °°²²ÛÛÛÛÛ²° ° ° <br>
° ° °²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ² ° <br>
° ° °²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²°° ° °°²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²° °<br>
° ° ° ° °°²ÛÛÛÛÛ²° ° ° ° ° ° °°°²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²²° °° ° ° °<br>
° ° ° ° ° ° °° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ²²²²²°° ° ° °°° ° °<br>
° ° ° ° ° ° °<br>
° ° °</font></p>

Abb. 2: und so sollte es normalerweise aussehen:
http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/7946/unbenannt13yj.jpg

wenn ich die html-Datei allerdings öffne, (mit Firefox) sieht es so aus wie bei Abb. 1

was ist da los? (übrigens passiert das gleiche mit dem Internet Explorer)


----------



## aquasonic (17. August 2005)

Hast du diesen Code einfach irgendwo wo es richtig dargestellt wird aus dem Quelltext kopiert? Sieht mir mehr nach Zeichen aus welcher der Notepad nicht versteht als nach sonstwas


----------



## Gillette (17. August 2005)

markier den Text mal im Notepad und wähl die Schriftart "Terminal" aus. Dann wirst du das selbe sehen wie auf dem Bild (Link) (ausgenommen die ganzen <br>    )


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. August 2005)

Ich hab es soeben selbst ausprobiert, und sowohl mit Gecko als auch mit dem IE wird es korrekt dargestellt. Eventuell liegt der Fehler an einer anderen Stelle?

Übrigens: der font-Tag ist veraltet und sollte nicht mehr verwendet werden.


----------



## aquasonic (17. August 2005)

Probiers mal mit <font style="font-family: Terminal">text</font>


----------

